# How do i change system sounds?



## ElectricRider (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to make some custom sound themes for my system. Where do I find the system sounds to edit?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2011)

That depends on the Desktop Environment that's using those sounds. FreeBSD of itself doesn't make any noise whatsoever.


----------



## ElectricRider (Aug 22, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That depends on the Desktop Environment that's using those sounds. FreeBSD of itself doesn't make any noise whatsoever.



 I see. Well I'm using KDE Gnome and XFCE. I'll go bug those guys on their forums. LOL.. Thanks.


----------

